# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  can i put on some size on my butt?

## jody85

hi there..jody here..i dont usually go to the gyms much and when i do,i just use the treadill mostly..im ok with how my body looks at the moment,but my butt is almost nonexistent :Tear:  

any suggestions on getting it up to shape?

p.s would i have to eat more as well?im abit particular about my weight and dont really want to put on more weight..

----------


## Eddie_m63

> Eat...do squats..do some research there are several exercises that hit the glutes.
> 
> Good luck! Whats your number? Lol!!


hold your horses bud, we need to see pics first.

----------


## jody85

like i said..im skinny..lol..






can you elaborate on the eating?i dont want to get fat or anyting :Hmmmm:

----------


## CHAP

Use the stair master. And stretch deep in every step to hit the glute. If you go to a gym them their may be a glute machine. 

I also believe that straight leg dead lifs would help. Along with a lying hamstring machine. 
Good luck and let me know If I can assist you more.

----------


## jody85

> Use the stair master. And stretch deep in every step to hit the glute. If you go to a gym them their may be a glute machine. 
> 
> I also believe that straight leg dead lifs would help. Along with a lying hamstring machine. 
> Good luck and let me know If I can assist you more.


hi..thanx for advice..no stair master in my gym though..i will try the straight leg dead lift..

i heard theres this exercise called pull thru..is it any good?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> hi there..jody here..i dont usually go to the gyms much and when i do,i just use the treadill mostly..im ok with how my body looks at the moment,but my butt is almost nonexistent 
> 
> any suggestions on getting it up to shape?
> 
> p.s would i have to eat more as well?im abit particular about my weight and dont really want to put on more weight..


when u do go to the gym try and doing a few exercises before hitting the treadmill. Lunges, squats and reverse hack squats are all great for your glutes.

----------


## Eddie_m63

> like i said..im skinny..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you elaborate on the eating?i dont want to get fat or anyting


wow you're beautiful, what about implants?

----------


## Mr.Rose

yah you are a beautiful one, just a compliment im not hitting on you... yet. haha.

Agree with stevey. Do squats... squats... squats.... and some lunges. And by squats i mean deep squats, to the floor, that way your glutes(ass) are targeted properly.

----------


## jody85

> wow you're beautiful, what about implants?


thanks..im not really into implants..i prefer to be natural..

----------


## ranging1

woooooooooooooooooooooo

cant believe we have some pretty girls on this forum

talk about gawguz

anyways hun i agree with above, stiff leg deadlifts will do wonders for your bum

another really good exercise is 'good mornings', since theyll target your bottom 

but personaly i agree and RECOMENED doing DEEP squats 

it will give you a really nice toned bum and legs and give you just want your looking for

its also the look almost every guy loves on a girl

do squats and youll look just the way you want

and NO u dont have to eat more, ur just starting off, youll tone up nicely and drop some bodyfat in the start

just eat the way you are now, it seems to be working for you

worry about the diet when youve done some training and getting into things

----------


## jody85

> yah you are a beautiful one, just a compliment im not hitting on you... yet. haha.
> 
> Agree with stevey. Do squats... squats... squats.... and some lunges. And by squats i mean deep squats, to the floor, that way your glutes(ass) are targeted properly.


thanks!! i will be trying full squats and pull throughs today..

----------


## baynethebluepit

Try the forward lunges. I.E. you hold two dumbells in your hands and step forward one leg at a time and dip towards the floor. Take your time doing these because form is important. Also work on your hamstrings which is the leg exercise where your pushing your legs forward while in a seated position, like a backward curl, so the pad on the machine would be on your shins and you'd be pushing upwards from seated to straight, this muscle is more then half your leg so if it gets bigger and stronger hopefully so will your bum. So who are you trying to get this perfect behind for? Just asking, whoever it is a lucky guy, your very pretty, keep it up

----------


## supermanfw

Stationary Lunges always puts some size on my butt and sometimes shapes it...the ladies love it  :Wink:

----------


## NutriLyf

Ok Jody,

Just adding a few more in here;

-Step ups and concentrate on the squeeze at the top
-Single leg lunge with back leg elevated on bench or box

Try those and see what you think..good luck

----------


## BBronco

Although squats do create the most DOMS (delayed onset muscle sorness) they are not the greatest way to build size on ur ass. Try researching glute bridges and/or hip thrusts. As well as creating the highest mean muscle activation they are also easy to perform; technique can be sloppy without risk of injury. Also try stretching ur posterior chain to create more of an anterior tilt in ur pelvis which will help to stick ur ass out.

----------


## Dog-Slime

I think I speak for EVERYONE when I say we would love to see some follow up progress pics...

----------


## shafts basson

can we also have follow up pics on the girls in your avatar?

id like to see how their are doing  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

Squats have made my arse so big i find it hard to buy jeans that fit around me.

Gd luck building tht arse

----------


## 5a_reductase

I heard Charmin is putting roids in their TP, try eating a few sticks of butter......JK I'm sorry.

----------


## CougClan

Lunges, lots and lots of lunges!

----------


## dangerous dan

> wow you're beautiful, what about implants?


wow, we do have some retards on here..

----------


## Dog-Slime

> wow, we do have some retards on here..


Whats wrong with ass implants? Better than breast implants if you ask me!

----------


## Wingman1

http://buttshape.com/

also see if they have one legged kick back machine at your gym ,, also works good

----------


## Motiv8ed

Deep squats are deffinatly the best i even have the stretch marks to prove it  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> hi there..jody here..i dont usually go to the gyms much and when i do,i just use the treadill mostly..im ok with how my body looks at the moment,but my butt is almost nonexistent 
> 
> any suggestions on getting it up to shape?
> 
> p.s would i have to eat more as well?im abit particular about my weight and dont really want to put on more weight..


It seems a lot of Asian girls want to have a larger/shapely butt. Personally I LOVE little Asian butts...... drive me nuts.  :7up: 

Really, firm is much better than bigger.

----------


## bigboomer

while your working on building your butt in the gym, you can wear these until your but catches up..LOL..JK..

----------


## bigboomer

PS: Your butt looks fine to me

----------


## JasonT

These are your best bet:

1. ATG squats (i.e. deep squats)
2. Straight leg dead lifts
3. Lunges (long steps)
4. Leg press with legs placed high

----------


## Thug Nasty

Yes! Finally, all the answers to all our butt problems is here!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlQ2kW-FvMk

----------


## Mr.Rose

I don't know why you want to do this, haha, I'll trade my ass with you any day. From all the full squats and lunges i do, i have the biggest ghetto booty ever, and ill gladly trade with you, I have a black women's ass in a white mans body.

----------


## Emperor9

lol you can smell the test in this thread. haha

----------


## nk92mi

jody, how is the whole butt thing going for ya?

----------


## rocheey

And how about Jefferson Lifts? Or, if you REALLY want ghetto, how about some synthol ?

----------


## BigBuck6

> I don't know why you want to do this, haha, I'll trade my ass with you any day. From all the full squats and lunges i do, i have the biggest ghetto booty ever, and ill gladly trade with you, I have a black women's ass in a white mans body.


I am in the same boat bro, lucky I can wear basketball shorts everyday or I would be in trouble. I have to buy size 38 and have the waist tailored down to a 34 in anything from shorts to dress pants it blows!

----------


## sean_holland

Wow, a lot of creepers in here, wonder why more girls don't post....

Do some leg work, its that simple. Squats, Lunges, etc. Do a full range of motion. Don't worry to much about calories, your only looking to add a very small amount of size, and do worry about your legs getting any bigger, it'll be more tone than anything else.

Add 4-6 sets of Leg Work once a week (if your doing none already) and that should be enough to perk everything up.

----------


## lovbyts

> Wow, a lot of creepers in here, wonder why more girls don't post....
> 
> Do some leg work, its that simple. Squats, Lunges, etc. Do a full range of motion. Don't worry to much about calories, your only looking to add a very small amount of size, and do worry about your legs getting any bigger, it'll be more tone than anything else.
> 
> Add 4-6 sets of Leg Work once a week (if your doing none already) and that should be enough to perk everything up.


The forum is 95% guys and a lot are amped up on Testosterone , what do you expect? BTW what post are you referring to as someone being a creaper? Also I think you are using the wrong terminology. Maybe some women are just a little to sensitive and not use to Men/guys being guys and prefer the Metro sexual guys their momma raised.  :Aajack:

----------


## BJJ

Squat is what you need

----------


## cherrydrpepper

I think this video would help you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEYe-...eature=related

Squats; i personally don't spread my feet that wide but to each their own whatever feels right. 

She switches into what looks like a stiff legged deadlift

Then she does some sort of bodyweight exercise.. no idea what thats called. Looks like fun though.

----------


## cybernox

lol. Isnt this a really old thread. ? I see everyone replying looking at that HOT Japanese Chick.  :Big Grin:  ..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

HAHAHA look at her profile: 

Last Activity: 01-31-2010 05:54 AM

I guess that will help stop posting here.

----------


## Times Roman

> wow you're beautiful, what about implants?


SKIP THE IMPLANTS!!!
You can go to Big 5 and get their Total GYM 5000 for about $140. Believe it or not, you can do some serious full extension squats, and if needed, switch to one legged squats. I even saw the TG5000 on Craigslist for $40. Either way, the general consensus is squats. You are battling your genetics, and even though you will probably never have a large GM, you have other qualities that are attractive. We all have quirks, no worries, OK?

----------


## cybernox

eek.. nobody replies to me like this. .. well there are advantages for being a girl. .. one of them is listed above. ( replies to her even though she forgot the forum long ago)

----------


## bladerunner9

LMAO
That is right Cyber.

----------


## serratus

most asians don t have good genetics like western people and afro americans, but u can try anyway

----------


## cybernox

> most asians don t have good genetics like western people and afro americans, but u can try anyway


lol. good genetic lol. What about the Obesity in western and afro Americans ? You gotta use some brain.

----------


## bladerunner9

> woooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> cant believe we have some pretty girls on this forum
> 
> talk about gawguz
> 
> anyways hun i agree with above, stiff leg deadlifts will do wonders for your bum
> 
> another really good exercise is 'good mornings', since theyll target your bottom
> ...


Hey Ranging1,
How are ya buddy ?
Cannot pm you looks like you have stopped pms there  :Smilie: )

----------


## hellomycognomen

Hip thrusts are the best exercise for glute development.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hip thrusts are the best exercise for glute development.


Hip thrusts and squats.  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

Just jumping on the bandwagon here: box squats, stiff legged dead lifts, standing good mornings, dead lifts all work the glutes, hams and lower back effectively.

----------


## Mr.BB

Why is everyone replying to a 2010 thread???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Why is everyone replying to a 2010 thread???


Cuz this thread is about female butt..lol

----------


## Mr.BB

> Cuz this thread is about female butt..lol


Yeah, even GGR replied lol

----------


## wellshii

Since on a calorie surplus,my butt has rounded out quite nicely thanks to atg squats and lunges.But squats overall will work the glutes. Bridges and hip thrust dont do it for me.I have a nicer a** than most girls I check out.

----------

